# How do you attach antlers to wood??



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a set of sheds that I am wanting to connect to wood for a coat hanger or something like it how would you connect the antlers to the wood and still make it look classy?


----------



## OHIOBUCK (Oct 25, 2006)

I never tried it, but i bet you could drill and tap them.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

OHIOBUCK said:


> I never tried it, but i bet you could drill and tap them.


thats pretty close, drill a hole, put a bolt in the hole, epoxy it in there with 1/2" of thead sticking out, the head on the out side. when epoxy sets up, use a dremal to cut the head of the bolt off. now put it through the hole in the wood, and nut it and tightn....


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I would either use a threaded insert or like manboy suggested a bolt but rather than cuting the head after I would cut it to begin with & epoxy it in or you could use a screw instead of a bolt once epoxy has dried just screw it in. I would use a decking type or a lag for this. mine still has the skull plate so it was a little easier but they do make great hat racks.


----------



## Utah-archer (Jan 10, 2009)

Its called ducttape


----------



## nockemdead (Jan 30, 2008)

the screw n epoxy idea sounds about right to me


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

manboy said:


> thats pretty close, drill a hole, put a bolt in the hole, epoxy it in there with 1/2" of thead sticking out, the head on the out side. when epoxy sets up, use a dremal to cut the head of the bolt off. now put it through the hole in the wood, and nut it and tightn....


Thats what I did....I miter cut the sheds to the angle I wanted, drilled my hole, epoxied all-thread and wa la coat and hat hanger


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

HA I never would of thought of doing it like that I was just going to put a hole all the way through it and bolt it on but that would look bad! Hey thanks for the advise When I get this bad boy done i'll post some pictures up I think its going to be pretty sweet when I'm done.. Thanks guys.. Off to the shop i go!!:teeth:


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

instead of using a bolt and having to worry about cutting the head off, just get some all thread and do the same thing


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

Utah-archer said:


> Its called ducttape


lol post of the day


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

you can also drill the antler and fill with wood dowel and glue.

that's what it did in some parts of this project.










this was made from sheds someone brought in for me.

camoham


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

You can buy a euro-mount replica skull and attach the sheds to them. Have don it myself and then mount the skull to a board.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

I went ahead and did the epoxy deal and so far so good just wainting for one more to set up and have to do a few more things and I will post a pic. Thanks guys for all the advise!!!


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

BY the way cammoham that is pretty sweet light maybe my next project to waste some time untill school starts back up!!!


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

manboy said:


> thats pretty close, drill a hole, put a bolt in the hole, epoxy it in there with 1/2" of thead sticking out, the head on the out side. when epoxy sets up, use a dremal to cut the head of the bolt off. now put it through the hole in the wood, and nut it and tightn....


just use some thread all, cut to length and tighten it in with a wrench, or buy a large set screw and use it.

or cut the head off, that'll work too.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

utah-archer said:


> its called ducttape



:roflmao:


----------



## Dan J (Jul 30, 2008)

Where would I look for one of these skulls? I'm looking for ideas to mount some old antlers of my Dad's.


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Dan J said:


> Where would I look for one of these skulls? I'm looking for ideas to mount some old antlers of my Dad's.


Any taxidermy supply place> Have also seen them on E-bay.http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/category/reproduction-antlers


----------



## werley102 (Aug 26, 2006)

Dan J said:


> Where would I look for one of these skulls? I'm looking for ideas to mount some old antlers of my Dad's.


I got this one from cabela's had a set mounted in less than a half an hour http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0057445229205a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=mountain+mike%27s&sort=all&Go.y=0&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## bbtownman (Oct 28, 2008)

When mounting them to wood, I found it easier to just countersink, or oversize the screw hole in back and if gives you a flush surface. I also stumbled across some small brown string that looks like imitation rope. A few twists of that where the base of the antler meets the wood really sets it off.


----------



## Gothmog (Jul 1, 2007)

Depending on how thick the wood is, I just drilled a hole a size smaller than a woodscrew I had on hand in the wood and the cut surface of the antler, then screwed through the back of the wood into the antler.


----------



## hunter74 (Nov 23, 2007)

*epoxy*

if you would use some release agent with the epoxy then you could use bolts to thread in to the antler


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

Its almost done will have pics up in the next few days it is lookin really good tho


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*drill a hole thru them*

and run deck screws into the wood


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

Doucet said:


> Its almost done will have pics up in the next few days it is lookin really good tho


looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

my roommate actually just made the same thing you are describing. what he did is drilled a hole in the antler and through a dowel rod(fairly heavy one). he screwed the 2 together. then he just pressed the dowel into a hole drilled into the pole with wood glue. make sure it is a tight fit though.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

*finished*

let me know what you guys think


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

another


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

cool looks good


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Doucet said:


> another


Now thats what I call a bow rack!!!!:thumbs_up


----------

